# Animal Crossing: Global Species ⇢ Doing Commissions: OC Villagers and Mayors! ⇤



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

*Animal Crossing: Global Species ⇢ Doing Commissions: OC Villagers and Mayors! ⇤*

*Hello guys! I am drawing new species of villagers! I plan on creating as MANY villager species as i can! I need people to suggest species types and ill list them and hopefully draw as much of them as i can. If there is a species already there but you have an idea for other villagers of that species please let me know!* 

_Someone brought this up! And I thank them for it because I didn't know. Certain personalities are male and female specific, but I say to HELL with that! I have met some pretty snooty males and some jockey females so i'm gonna make my villagers not be stuck into the gender specific personalities!
_






*Click the Villager head to see the full description!

If you would like your villager drawn, it's 150TBT and 250 for animated.*



Spoiler: Villager Suggestions



-Narwhal
-Whale
-Chinchilla
-Seal
-Gallegos
-Dolphins
-Flies
-Lobster
-Hermit Crab
-Lemur
-Panda
-Red Panda
-Zebra
-Shrimp
-Gazelle 
-Owls
-Skunks
-Squids
-Chameleon
-Gecko
-Dragon
-Gryffan
-wallaby
-Swan
-Jellyfish
-Armadillo






 
















~



















~







*If you would like your villager drawn its 150TBT per Mayor, 250 for animated.*















Start Fruit


​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

rad!! (even tho im scared of bugs.)

bats


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmmm?
Narwhales
Whales?
( there isn't really aquatic creatures/ocean creatures, except octopi ( octipi???))


----------



## Ace Marvel (Jun 2, 2014)

Chinchillas, super fluffy
Seals, clap clap
Galagos, Big eyes
Lizards

Awesome art by the way


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 2, 2014)

what about dolphins and flies


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks guys! ill Add them to the list!!!


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

bats

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh if it's not too much can you put personality's for them or do we make them up ourselves? x3


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Actually thats a good idea. I gotta think about that one! ill do a bit of research of the personalities!


----------



## Stacyfaith (Jun 2, 2014)

Cool! I love your art!  I decided I wanted to vote for sharks, because sharks are awesome. Haha.  How about a lobster or a hermit crab? The crab could have a nice shell on it's back.  Or a lemur, panda, red panda, zebra, err...I can go on forever, but I'll just stop there.


----------



## Mahoushoujo (Jun 2, 2014)

i chose sharks because that would be cute
( but we catch sharks in the game oh xD )
If you choose Sharks, make one Cranky and one Peppy?


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol! no its okay! Ill eventually try and draw them all. so thanks ill add them to the list!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh i plan on making one of each personality!!


----------



## mob (Jun 2, 2014)

bats. . .


----------



## DarkOnyx (Jun 2, 2014)

I wish I could request or buy a villager art for TBT bells. Sharks are my FAVORITE animal,so are hamsters.:3


----------



## Kildor (Jun 2, 2014)

I thought a bat that looks similar to Marceline from Adventure Time would look pretty rad.


Also shrimp villagers, I want them to look hilarious.


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

You can if you want! I do commissions :3 what are you willing to pay?


----------



## Elov (Jun 2, 2014)

I know there's already actual owls and skunks in game, but they'd be cute as villagers. Oh what about porcupines or squids, maybe lizards. DRAGONS!


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hell Ya!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for all the suggestions guys!!


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Jun 2, 2014)

Wouldn't it be creepy though if my best friend in game Moyra asks for me to catch a black widow XD
IM CATCHING HER XD
Then again Tangy once asked me for an orange and Marina asked me for an octopus. . .
I think butterfly though! I garden (yep. Total nerd.) and i see them around my flowers all the time. I love butterflies so much ( ^ω^ )


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

GO SNAKES!♥


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

lol!!! that would be hilarious. I remember one of my villagers said something about owning a pet dog and it freeked me out.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 2, 2014)

Mira told me she had a pet bunny.. *face bunny*


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

I love your design for bats <3 But I'd really love sharks or seals c:


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Im about to draw sharks next!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 2, 2014)

Can't wait ^^ (oh my god and dragon villagers would be so adorable)


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

added sharks :3


----------



## krielle (Jun 2, 2014)

So wonderful ^o^
I love the moth villager.


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need more suggestions!!!!


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Boop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

beep beep


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 2, 2014)

im not really fond of the idea of bug villagers but im totally digging moyra what a sassy dame

also I love how the ****ing shark is just naked except bowtie oh my god


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 2, 2014)

TORTISE


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

XD thank you. I thought it was a good idea too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

YES. GANNA ADD


----------



## Byebi (Jun 2, 2014)

why can't spider villagers actually be a thing in ac (
your art is great btw!! *_*


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Thank you! I think that if there were spider villages there would be spider web bridges and tree houses with web latters.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 2, 2014)

my bat villager is the hottest. yes.
also the kitsune in yr sig is kawaii af ahh


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Lol yay. thank you!!


----------



## Capella (Jun 2, 2014)

For the sharks it say's hes male, peppy when only a female can have peppy x3 (Is that a typo?)
Oh and I know this is a lot but maybe adding picture quotes? xD


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh shoot is it only male??? I didn't know! Well... i guess ill make my villagers personalities non-gender specific! If everyone is okay with that ^_^;


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 2, 2014)

Bumpity


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 3, 2014)

boop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 3, 2014)

bumnp


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

Butterfly has been added!!!


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 4, 2014)

I would do anything for a cannon red panda villager. good god.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'd do anything for a white snake.. T.T


----------



## krielle (Jun 4, 2014)

Can I suggest a jellyfish villager?
I'm quite interested to see because their one of my favorite aquatic animals.

Or possibly a swan!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh my god Jellyfish villagers~ I need all these aquatic villagers in my life <3 (too many good villager ideas in this thread haha)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 4, 2014)

I think it would be cool to have a wallaby villager x3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

This concept is Amazing!! I would love to see an Armadillo villager. I don't think there's any Armadillo's in AC. ^_^

Oh and I voted for the Ladybug in your poll. I think you can make an amazing one with a Normal Personality. ^_^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey! what a coincedince! I was working on Ladybug lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ganna add it to the list!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ganna add that to the list!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ganna add the swan!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I might just have to make one >3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

YAY! I only picked it since I wear the Ladybug tank in AC. XD

And yay to Armadillo!!


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

I set up a new character sheet for them!!!


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

A commission of a villager I did. If you guys want one its 250TBT







​


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

Oooh can I commission 3 of them? (1 for each of my mayors). ^_^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

Yes! I still have 3 left from my other commission but ill start yours right after :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 4, 2014)

YAY send me a p.m. when you can start mine so we can figure out which Mayor to go with which Animal Type. I'll have 2 think about it for a while but ill decide soon. ^_^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 4, 2014)

Lol okay! Ill let you know :3


----------



## sadlad (Jun 4, 2014)

god i want bats


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 5, 2014)

OH NO THEY'RE CUTE Σ(ಠิДಠิ )


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

Thank you!!!


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

BOOPBOOP


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

Created a new layout


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

boop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

Comongoouyyss


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Okay so for my 3 mayors I was thinking one as a sheep villager, 1 as a Dolphin and 1 as a  white Tiger. Do you feel comfortable making those villager types with my mayor's?


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Okay so for my 3 mayors I was thinking one as a sheep villager, 1 as a Dolphin and 1 as a Giraffe. Do you feel comfortable making those villager types with my mayor's?



Of course! Would you mind if I make them apart of my species that I draw?


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Oops I quickly changed the giraffe choice to a white tiger. Let me know if that one is okay. So add them into your species list? Honestly not at all that's fine by me If that's what you meant.


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 5, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Oops I quickly changed the giraffe choice to a white tiger. Let me know if that one is okay. So add them into your species list? Honestly not at all that's fine by me If that's what you meant.



No Problem! And thanks :3


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sent ya a message. ^_^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 6, 2014)

Boopity


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 6, 2014)

Bump


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 6, 2014)

Boop


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 6, 2014)

Are there slots or anything? I'd like a villager drawn but I don't have a ref or anything ^^;


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 6, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Are there slots or anything? I'd like a villager drawn but I don't have a ref or anything ^^;



Na there's no slots. but i'm currently working on two commissions. It will take about 3 days for me to finish these so if you would like to come up with some refs or a full description during that time you can just submit your order at any time. ^^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 7, 2014)

Boop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 7, 2014)

woop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 8, 2014)

booop


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 8, 2014)

I was wondering if you could pixel my mayor and a few other things...like in your avtar?


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 9, 2014)

I would love to! I have one other commission i'm working on right now but if you would like me to still do it, just post the info in the forum and ill let you know when i can do it!! (shouldn't be any later than Wednesday)

also if you want to tip, that would be much appreciated lol.


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 17, 2014)

Kind of back. But not completely


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

TheLittleEngine said:


> Kind of back. But not completely



Still wanna do my mayor and two other things?  the gost in my sig { Dezerie} and luckypinch {gotta get ref}


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 17, 2014)

I do! Im sorry I wasnt able to do it before. I had to send in my computer to the fixer people. I still cant draw for the next few days though, I have to re-enstall a bunch of stuff before I can. So Ill let you know when I can!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 17, 2014)

TheLittleEngine said:


> I do! Im sorry I wasnt able to do it before. I had to send in my computer to the fixer people. I still cant draw for the next few days though, I have to re-enstall a bunch of stuff before I can. So Ill let you know when I can!!



That's cool


----------



## Locket (Jun 17, 2014)

Mayor please

shirt: 24-hour
skirt: origanil gray
socks:brown stripe socks
Shoes: purple pumps
accessory:cool shades
hat: STar Cap (i am STAR Fire lol)


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi I would love to do your commission right now but I am currently working on 3 other people ^^ If you leave this here I can Note you when I'm done and let you know when ill start working on it! Also, you did read it's 150TBT? I just want to make sure you know it's not free.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

Still patiently waiting for my Commissions. ^^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 19, 2014)

Yup. just got my computer back yesterday so Ill be started them today ^^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 19, 2014)

Boop


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 19, 2014)

I sent payment. Thanks so much for your effort. ^^


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 19, 2014)

BOop


----------



## TheLittleEngine (Jun 22, 2014)

Boop


----------

